# atv audio pipe



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

can you guys tell me everything i need to make a audiopipe i want it waterproof and LOUD.. and cheap


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

if you do some searching you will find that some of us have done how to's on this and have kept it pretty cheap.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

i been searching forever and cant find anything
:33:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Look again. It's in that section called "General discussion/Audio.." most likely under "how-to" sub-section.


----------

